# Corsair HX and AX Series PSUs



## maverick786us (Jul 18, 2013)

Why are Corsair HX and AX series PSUs insanely priced in indian market? In use the difference between TX series and HX/AX series PSUs is from 14 to 44 US$ and over here the prices are insane


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 18, 2013)

This may help: The Differences between All Corsair Power Supply Units | Custom PC Guide .net


----------

